# 1999 f350



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I've been looking at trucks for awhile with more pulling power and came across a 99 f350 dually with the 7.3 Diesel engine. 177k miles for $6100.00. The body is in decent shape.

Any major issues with this engine?


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Its a bad ass engine imo. My ex boss from 12 years ago still has one running around that must have 500k miles on it.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

It's ok. with 4.11 gears you will get 10-11mpg. The engine may last, but when something goes wrong, they are not cheap to work on. 

At 177k you are probably close to injectors, maybe a turbo and a couple other minor things. I think injectors are about 3k to change out.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Tranny been rebuilt or replaced yet? Engines GREAT, its everything else lol


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

I have 300K on my 2000 Excursion 7.3. Not a single thing listed above has been replaced. I did break a ring gear, wheel hop can do that.

Tom


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

I had a 99 F350, 7.3.

Had a couple of injector problems.

Ran like a bat out of he!!....


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

That's a really low price with decent miles. How it set up auto tranny? X-cab, reg-cab, crew-cab? 4wd? XL, XLT, Lariat? 

If it's a crew cab and at least an XLT 4x4 with minimal rust and you don't buy it send me the link to it!

I have 4 of them with 1,100,000 miles combined and only the 99 dually has needed injectors. The 99srw with 338K miles is still running all 8 factory installed injectors. Never removed the heads off any of them. As far as trannies the SRW is on it's third. Put a tranny in the dually for the first time last Summer, got real stuck at the dump burnt it up. The 265K 00 X PSD and 294K 02 X PSD are still running the original tranny and they run cool. 

All of them get everything synthetic and all have a second and the dually a third aftermarket tranny cooler. The older 3 all have tranny temp gauges. They are all old, have rust, BUT THEY ARE ALL PAID FOR!

The SRW needs a rear drive shaft but given the miles not surprised much. For several years it towed the dump trailer. Speaking of towing you can't go wrong with a dually...


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

Also,

The 01-03 7.3 got powdered metal internals while the 94-00 got forged rod internals. 
IMO the late 99's and 00's are the ones to have. My DRW has a build date of 4/99 and the SRW a build date of 6/99 making them late 99's.


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

I have a 2002 f350 with 201,000. Had the High Pressure Oil Pump leak so did a new gasket myself about 50k miles ago. Replaced 4 injectors on driver side this year for $1600 ( separate instances). Steering is a little loose even after new gear box (Redhead), tie rods and pitman. Already installed new hubs and ball joints. Pretty typical for Ford, but I think the 6" lift and 37" tires contribute to the advanced wear.

Gets 12mpg. Crew cab long bed, 4x4. 85% city driving. Tows like a beast but plan on u-joints and pinion seals. It has required relatively little service since I have owned in past 10 yrs.

Change the oil every 5k and your golden. I screwed up last year and went 17k w/o oil change and think that is why my injectors took a dump.

It is a very reliable engine with minimal maintenance. But when repairs need to be done your talking $$$.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

When I ran conventional diesel oil went 10K miles between oil changes. With synthetic oil go 20K miles between changes. 

The fuel mileage on my dually is not the greatest either, 11-14mpg. It tows mainly so it's around 10-11mpg. 

On the other hand the Excursion get in the high teens.

I don't feel the cost of repairs are too bad for these vehicles. Over the years the parts have come down in cost and there's tons of used options out there. Running a 7.3 will cost you a fraction of running a 6.0!!!


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

My 7.3 is at the shop getting a new y-pipe and 2 injectors it has 138k.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I have the e350 with a 7.3 and usually get 14-15mpg with a running weight of 9k lbs. 185kish miles. I think the engine alone is probably worth around $3-4k.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I just had my 2001 into the ture shop to check alignment and a clunk underneath.

Perfect alignment and the clunk looks to be a bad shock. 214,000 miles.

I've had it since 170,000 miles and have done 7 and 8 injector, both injector harnesses, alternator, water pump and power steering pump.

It does cost a bit more to fix them, bit you have a lot of truck after you do. I hope to keep this one for a long time. The new Fords are looking pretty good though. I'll probably get me a brand new 2015 in 2022 or so. :laughing:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

How good a used 7.3 is really depends on how previous owner/s ran and maintained the truck. 

I got mine with 95k, and I had to completely rebuilt the tranny @ 110k. Other than that nothing major has happened. I always do Regular oil changes and fuel filters..I have an oil air filter and periodically clean that too. I keep the egt and tranny temps within safe operating range, I always let the turbo cool after a tow by letting it idle for 10 mins. These trucks will last a long time if cared for properly. 

Btw, I get way better than 10-11mpg...closer to 14-15 city and I consistently get 18 on the highway..but it's very flat in this part of SC.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Then you either have a 2wd and most definitely not 4.11 gears.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Nope..4x4 dwr. And 8 years of constant testing. That's not every tank, but fairly consistent.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Gears?


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Actually, the mpgs were closer to what you posted when I lived in CT. 'City' driving in rural SC is more like highway up there.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Gears?


I've always assumed 4.10 because it's drw. 4.11? Didn't know that was an option.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have driven a 97 and 01, both got 10.5 loaded or unloaded. 

My uncles 99 7.3 in his 450 gets 7. 

To get decent milage they need 3.53 or 3.73 tops.


----------

